# Sensitive Stomach



## Roxi Rocks It (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas for the sensitive stomach? Roxi, 14 mos will throw up if given chicken, turkey - anything but kibble. Wonder if a raw diet would correct that? She is on Orijen and does well on it
but if someone gives her a treat she may just throw up bile the very next morning. Would really like to prepare her food and raw would be great but I am afraid it will cause stomach upset. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i didn't think anyone had as much a problem with senstive stomach as i've had with jessie. ugh....:doh:
jessie would get car sick; she would for no reason spit up bile in the house and other placed - thick, yellow bile; she would re-gurgitate her food; she would burp like you can't imagine; she would pass gas like a man (sorry guys); her stomach would sound like a symphony tuning up. 
i tried all kinds of foods. i, personally, find her best on evo (95% protein), i don't feed kibble, i now mix with raw medallions. i am very selective about her treats. she does like chicken and does well with it, so far. evo makes other selections (bison, lamb, etc). and....my vet told me to give her 10mg of pepcid should i suspect some reflux or just sour stomach, even if due to stress.
jessie turned 2 12/29/10 - she is definitely doing better. oh, i also gave her probiotics mixed in with her food. she doesn't experience diarrhea much at all, but i think the probiotics were good for her stomach anyway. 
some of it they outgrow, some of it we have to fine tune based on our spoos make up. my friend's dog from the same breeder, different litter, could eat nails. you have to know your dog.
i just started the raw this past week and she loves it and it is agreeing with her 100% - she didn't even have an adjustment period of loose stool or anything at all.


----------



## Jeanette60 (Jul 21, 2018)

Jessie's Mom said:


> i didn't think anyone had as much a problem with senstive stomach as i've had with jessie. ugh....:doh:
> jessie would get car sick; she would for no reason spit up bile in the house and other placed - thick, yellow bile; she would re-gurgitate her food; she would burp like you can't imagine; she would pass gas like a man (sorry guys); her stomach would sound like a symphony tuning up.
> i tried all kinds of foods. i, personally, find her best on evo (95% protein), i don't feed kibble, i now mix with raw medallions. i am very selective about her treats. she does like chicken and does well with it, so far. evo makes other selections (bison, lamb, etc). and....my vet told me to give her 10mg of pepcid should i suspect some reflux or just sour stomach, even if due to stress.
> jessie turned 2 12/29/10 - she is definitely doing better. oh, i also gave her probiotics mixed in with her food. she doesn't experience diarrhea much at all, but i think the probiotics were good for her stomach anyway.
> ...


I can so relate to your struggles with Jessie's gut sensitivity issues. My girl Gracie, (toy poodle) is 8 and has always had this problem since birth. I think you get to know your pooch and what works and what to avoid. I think probiotics has helped my girl and I don"t think it hurts. We never made it onto raw despite all efforts. Good luck!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Jeanette60 said:


> I can so relate to your struggles with Jessie's gut sensitivity issues. My girl Gracie, (toy poodle) is 8 and has always had this problem since birth. I think you get to know your pooch and what works and what to avoid. I think probiotics has helped my girl and I don"t think it hurts. We never made it onto raw despite all efforts. Good luck!


Careful with the dates in Recommended Reading. It sometimes tricks you into responding to very old threads. I'm glad the probiotics helped your girl!


----------

